# Question - 11 August 06



## Kipper (Aug 11, 2006)

View attachment 158


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 12, 2006)

What's an oscilloscope?  I work with people half my age who have never used one! :true:

Thanks Kipper - keep them coming!

I think the solution is found by:

msubAM = deltaA/A (modulation factor equal change in amplitude divided by amplitude)

The EERM really doesn't explain this subject well, but....

I worked with one sideband; found the mean amplitude (0.875) of the side band; then found the amplitude (0.5) about this.

So... my answer is 57% (D)


----------



## Kipper (Aug 14, 2006)

Different method same result. :thumbsup:

View attachment 159


----------



## Kipper (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope I typed it all in correctly.

Whoops! Meant to start a new thread.

View attachment 160


----------



## singlespeed (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Kipper!


----------



## benbo (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought this Kaplan exam and it was a bear! At first I think this was one of the few problems from the book I could answer. Eventually I could get them all, and I passed the PE. If you can master Kaplan you should have no problem with the PE. I do remember they really like a lot of significant figures in this book!


----------



## Kipper (Aug 15, 2006)

> I bought this Kaplan exam and it was a bear!  At first I think this was one of the few problems from the book I could answer.  Eventually I could get them all, and I passed the PE. If you can master Kaplan you should have no problem with the PE.  I do remember they really like a lot of significant figures in this book!


I agree, and yes they do.

I worked through this book twice prior to taking the test.

I actually enjoyed the practical application of this problem.

It is always easier for me if I can see an application. :true:


----------

